# Planted Tanks > Beginners' Corner >  HELP! there are mosquitoes breeding in my tank.

## qngwn

hi guys,

as for mosquitoes breeding in your fish tanks, i guess it's no new issue.
but it's like now, in the dead of the night when the electricity's tripped due to a heavy rain, when i wake up to find the switchboard that i see many many mosquitoes hopping on the surface of the water in my 2 feet tank.

maybe it seems that the cause is that the flowrate of my cansiter is not high enough. it is 600L/H on a 2 Ft tank. but maybe i should be around 400L/H? doesnt seem that strong to be 600L/H.

perhaps i should get a cover for my fisk tank. but anyone with any ideas to DIY a cover? mine's a 2ft tank, forgot the brand, with euro bracing (aka perimeter bracing)

maybe you guys can tell me how you stop mosquitoes from breeding inside your fish tank?

cheers!

----------


## lehuynhanhtuan

In natural way, tank or pond is the good net for mosquitoes comes to breed, If you try to cover your tank the tank will not nice looking and the temperature may be increase. My suggestion is to let the fishes to enjoy the eggs of the mosquitoes.

----------


## vernonlcm

Normally mosqito only lay eggs in still water...Anyway fishes love larva... Free food for them so why not?

----------


## Shadow

you should not worry about it as long as you have fish inside

----------


## Cross

If your filter is on, mosquitos would only hover around but will not lay eggs unless power tripped. Even if laid eggs, fish will feast, if not even if hatched the larvae cannot breathe due to current flow and die

----------


## qngwn

but the prob is, my fishes are neon tetra, and they do not go to the surface to look for food!

----------


## Cross

Add guppy? haha

----------


## fotoudavid

put guppies!! :Grin:

----------


## qngwn

nope just neon tetras. guppies will eat them?

----------


## Cross

Guppies love them larvae!

----------


## Cross

Better make sure you do not have shrimps inside though!

----------


## larlee

My cardinals goes to the surface for food with the guppies......
well....i have a fan blowing on the surface, i dont face that issue you have.

----------


## chooz

> but the prob is, my fishes are neon tetra, and they do not go to the surface to look for food!



Funny your neon tetras don't to go the surface for food. Mine seem to go anywhere to look for food. They will snip at insects attracted by the light and drop to the water surface. They will also snatch the sunk algae pellets from my pleco.

----------


## FC is here

> hi guys,
> 
> as for mosquitoes breeding in your fish tanks, i guess it's no new issue.
> but it's like now, in the dead of the night when the electricity's tripped due to a heavy rain, when i wake up to find the switchboard that i see many many mosquitoes hopping on the surface of the water in my 2 feet tank.
> 
> maybe it seems that the cause is that the flowrate of my cansiter is not high enough. it is 600L/H on a 2 Ft tank. but maybe i should be around 400L/H? doesnt seem that strong to be 600L/H.
> 
> perhaps i should get a cover for my fisk tank. but anyone with any ideas to DIY a cover? mine's a 2ft tank, forgot the brand, with euro bracing (aka perimeter bracing)
> 
> ...



 :drool 1:  guppies loves eating them

----------


## Wabi-Sabi

Your situation is very unique.. Mozzies breeding in a planted tank with critters is unheard of, at least to me. Chill.... your neons will eat whatever being bred in your tank regardless whether your neons are top or middle range swimmers.

----------


## qngwn

> Your situation is very unique.. Mozzies breeding in a planted tank with critters is unheard of, at least to me. Chill.... your neons will eat whatever being bred in your tank regardless whether your neons are top or middle range swimmers.


okay.. thats good to hear! maybe i feed them too much ><

----------


## qngwn

bought some guppies. hope they'll be eating! i figured out maybe why they're not eating. cos besides me feeding, my maid, my dad and my mum feed them too. so one day they're being fed 4 times. lucky i have no more other family members living with me.. ><

----------


## rav

> so one day they're being fed 4 times.


heheh that's the reason why your neons are not eating. Actually fishes will prefer live food to any other kind of alternatives. So you don't have to worry, just starve them and they'll have those mozzies 4 times a day.

----------


## qngwn

haha my mum resorted to using a towel to cover the whole set up, which defies it purpose of being a nice display, but now it's a fish tank covered with a towel..

----------


## herns

> hi guys,
> 
> as for mosquitoes breeding in your fish tanks, i guess it's no new issue.
> but it's like now, in the dead of the night when the electricity's tripped due to a heavy rain, when i wake up to find the switchboard that i see many many mosquitoes hopping on the surface of the water in my 2 feet tank.
> 
> maybe it seems that the cause is that the flowrate of my cansiter is not high enough. it is 600L/H on a 2 Ft tank. but maybe i should be around 400L/H? doesnt seem that strong to be 600L/H.
> 
> perhaps i should get a cover for my fisk tank. but anyone with any ideas to DIY a cover? mine's a 2ft tank, forgot the brand, with euro bracing (aka perimeter bracing)
> 
> ...


as long as there are fish in the tank, mosquitoes couldnt breed.

----------


## ranmasatome

> if not even if hatched the larvae cannot breathe due to current flow and die


This last statement is not very true. It does apply but not to all species of mosquitoes. I have experimented with different species and some seem to be able to survive water movement and develope into adults. However, although my experiements might suggest so, i think more intense experimentation should be done before this point is confirmed..but nothing is really confirmed la.. its just that i've found in my own experiements that some are able to develope.

qgnwn,
As for your tank, dont worry about it. The fishes will settle the problem. You dont even need the guppies if you think it clashes with your general scape.

----------


## herns

> This last statement is not very true. It does apply but not to all species of mosquitoes. I have experimented with different species and some seem to be able to survive water movement and develope into adults. However, although my experiements might suggest so, i think more intense experimentation should be done before this point is confirmed..but nothing is really confirmed la.. its just that i've found in my own experiements that some are able to develope.
> 
> qgnwn,
> As for your tank, dont worry about it. The fishes will settle the problem. You dont even need the guppies if you think it clashes with your general scape.


Mosquitoes breed in stagnant and running waters. But most of them breed in still waters.

----------

